# Verschenke Dragon´s Prophet Gold



## Wong3 (16. Dezember 2013)

*Verschenke Dragon´s Prophet Gold*

Heyho hab leider keine Spiele zu verschenken, aber da ich vom diesem Forum schon sehr profitiert hab wollte ich auch mal was verschenken. Also falls jemand Dragon´s Prophet spielt oder anfangen will verschenke ich darin Gold.

3 mal je 1 Million Gold werde gibts zu verteilen 

werde dann in paar Tagen schauen wieviele sich gemeldet haben 


mfg Wong3


----------

